# Bluetooth Stick Sitecom CN516 funktioniert nur an einem USB-Port



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2010)

hi,

Habe mir den Sitecom Bluetooth Stick CN516 gekauft, und komischerweise funktioniert er nur an einem der 4 USB-Ports die ich in der Front habe ohne Probleme. Bei den anderen fängt er an Daten an meinem Handy zu übertragen bricht dann ab. Und bei diesem einen Port klappt alles durchweg. Habe schon mit Sitecom Treiber Probiert, ohne, nur mit win BT treiber, USB Treiber deinstallt und neu Installt alles nichts genützt. Das regt mich richtig auf warum es nicht an alles Ports geht.. ist doch alles das selbe. Wisst ihr vieleicht weiter?

Achso am anfang lief es noch an einem Weiteren Port hatte dann aber Plötzlich bluescreen als ich mein Stick abgesteckt hatte? komische sache


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

Starte mal mit einer Linux Live CD wie Ubuntu 9.10 und versuch es da, bei Ubuntu sind eigentlich alle Sachen für Bluetooth dabei, wenn es da geht, dann liegt ein Softwareproblem vor, falls es auch da nur an einem Port geht, stimmt etwas an der Hardware nicht.


----------



## MR. Wayne (5. Januar 2010)

so getestet. Genau das selbe Problem. Und welche ursachen kann es haben? USB Sticks/HDD usw werden ja zu 100% erkannt..... Ich verstehe das nicht.

Also habe mal aufn MoBo die USB Kabel ein bisschen umgesteckt auf ubuntu geht jetzt die ganze front. Komischerweise ist es bei Windoof 7 so geblieben. Immer noch geht nur der eine Port wie ebend und die anderen nicht.


----------

